# Burn marks on Cherry end grain



## RJH (Apr 12, 2005)

How do I reduce the amount of burn marks on the end grain of Cherry?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Other than correct RPMs for the size of cutter make sure that your cutter is nice and sharp and that you have dust extraction. Also helps if the cutter hasn't been sharpened too often as that can reduce back clearance.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Russ

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------

